# Potentially silly question about Pandora app and iPhone



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I'm getting an iPhone in a couple months when I'm eligible for a new phone, and plan to hand down my iPod touch to husband.  I am addicted to Pandora and was wondering, if I play pandora on my iphone in an area with wifi would it use up my data plan or work off of the wifi?  I've never owned any sort of smartphone so I'm completely clueless about how all this works...


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It doesn't matter whether you're in an area that has wifi, it matters if you're actually connected to it.  You have to intentionally connect at least once to each wifi network you wish to use, it doesn't automatically grab whatever's available.  If you are connected to a wifi network, the iPhone will always prefer that over the cellular.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks!!!

The only downfall I was finding to getting an iphone was that I listen to pandora via my ipod on my wifi network at work at least 30 hours a week and I was afraid I'd have to eat up all my data plan doing that with an iphone, but if I can just log onto my work wifi with the iphone like I do with the ipod I should be good to go.  Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cmg.sweet said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> The only downfall I was finding to getting an iphone was that I listen to pandora via my ipod on my wifi network at work at least 30 hours a week and I was afraid I'd have to eat up all my data plan doing that with an iphone, but if I can just log onto my work wifi with the iphone like I do with the ipod I should be good to go. Now I'm getting excited!


Yep, you can do that - and you'll know by an icon at the top of the screen whether you're on wifi or on 3G. But (much like your Touch, I'm sure) it's good if you have a dock that'll charge your iPhone while it's playing, because streaming off of wifi will eat the battery pretty quickly.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep, already got a speakerdock for my ipod that charges while in use, so hopefully I'm good to go on that too. Yay!


----------

